#  Alternativmedizin >  Alternativmedizin kritisch betrachtet >   Alternativmedizin >

## petheihel

Ich habe mir verschiedene Stellungnahmen zum Thema durchgelesen und bin doch erstaunt, wie wenig differenziert gedacht und geschrieben wird.
Grundsätzlich gilt doch, dass eine medizinische Hilfe dann richig ist, wenn sie hilft.
Das ist nicht diskutierbar. Schade dass es doch immer wieder Leute gibt, die durch ihre Beiträge zeigen, dass Toleranz für sie ein absolutes Fremdwort ist.
Mein Aufruf: Lasst den Menschen die Möglichkeit, sich von Wirksamkeiten zu überzeugen.
Egal, ob Cortison, Silberwasser oder Schüßler-Salze. Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Berichtet lieber über Erfolge oder auch Mißerfolge. Das ist es, was jeder braucht.
In diesem Sinne hoffe ich auf mehr Fairneß!

----------


## Pianoman

@petheilel 
Kurz kommentiert:   

> Ich habe mir verschiedene Stellungnahmen zum Thema durchgelesen und bin  doch erstaunt, wie wenig differenziert gedacht und geschrieben wird.

 Hervorragender Einstieg. Pauschale Angriffe sind immer toll. Kommen Sie bloß nicht auf die Idee, mit neuen Erkenntnissen eine Diskussion zu befruchten.     

> Grundsätzlich gilt doch, dass eine medizinische Hilfe dann richig ist, wenn sie hilft.

 Es fehlt ein Wort an vorletzter Stelle: "nachgewiesen". 
Zum Todschlag-Argument "Wer heilt, hat recht!" gibt´s derzeit bei der GWUP einen lesenswerten Beitrag: http://blog.gwup.net/2010/08/31/wer-heilt-hat-recht/     

> Das ist nicht diskutierbar. Schade dass es doch immer wieder Leute gibt,  die durch ihre Beiträge zeigen, dass Toleranz für sie ein absolutes  Fremdwort ist.

 Bevor Sie mit weiteren ad-hominem Angriffen erfreuen, hätte ich ein Buchtipp für Sie: 
"Grenzen der Toleranz in der Medizin" Prokop (et al.) Urban & Fischer, Mchn. (Juni 1999)      

> Mein Aufruf: Lasst den Menschen die Möglichkeit, sich von Wirksamkeiten zu überzeugen.
> Egal, ob Cortison, Silberwasser oder Schüßler-Salze. Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

 Gerade im Hinblick auf Geriatrie und Pädiatrie halte ich das  für ´nen wirklich durchdachten Appell, wirklich.   
Der Rest der alternativen Selbstentscheider ist mir aber weitestgehend egal. Wer sich mit Silberwasser zum Schlumpf machen will, soll das genau so dürfen, wie der, der meint, ernsthafte Erkrankungen mit milliardstel Gramm Kochsalz therapieren zu müssen. 
Nur eben nicht auf Kosten der Solidargemeinschaft der Krankenversicherten; weder hinsichtlich der Erstattung solchen Blödsinns, noch bei der verkomplizierten Behandlung von Notfällen, die aufgrund unsinniger Therapien entstanden sind.       
Im übrigen: Wer zwingt Sie, die Beiträge zur Alternativmedizin zu lesen, wer hindert Sie daran, zwingende Beweise für die Evidenz diverser alternativer Heilverfahren zu präsentieren ?     

> Berichtet lieber über Erfolge oder auch Mißerfolge. Das ist es, was jeder braucht.

 Tja, mit den Erfolgen ist das so ein Problem.  Und wenn wir von Mißerfolgen reden, sind wir intolerant. Das ist ein echtes Dilemma.   

> In diesem Sinne hoffe ich auf mehr Fairneß!

 Fairneß für Quacksalber und Abzocker? Ernsthaft?

----------


## petheihel

Vielen Dank für die wortreiche Antwort. Ich werde nicht in eine Diskussion darüber einsteigen. Zugegeben: Unwidersprochen haben Sie recht. Na und? 
Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Tag und viel Gesundheit.

----------

